# Expo draw week---



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm in, for every single one of the OIAL hunts!
And in for a bunch of elk, deer and antelope...

Going up Thursday to validate.

Anyone else?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Yep. Since I don't have a ton of money to waste, I asked myself a few questions to determine whether to apply.

1. Do I want it?

2. If I draw it, can I make it work with my schedule and within my limitations? (I passed on the Uintas goat tag because I don't have horses and probably don't have the time to make that one work either)

3. Can I come by that tag honestly in the next 20 years? 

If I could answer yes to 1 and 2 and no to 3, I put in. Basically, I'm in for all the hard ones.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh ya I'm in. I talked the wife into allowing for more money to apply then last year. I went heavy on the elk units (have a score to settle) also went in for a couple OIL hunts and a few deer. One must take a shot at the Henries tags


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I will be there on Friday to validate my choices. I did all of the OIAL, plenty of elk, a few deer, and a couple antelope! Good luck to everyone in the drawing!


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Yep. I'm in. I was lucky enough to draw a Fishlake Elk last year, and hoping that lightning strikes twice. I usually put in for OIL Buffalo and 6-7 elk units.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll go up to walk around. Never put in for the tags. Extra bonus this year is to see my bull that just got finished!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Not me, good luck to you all, hope you get the draw of your dreams and get the trophy of a life time.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Me either, and I worked less than half a block from it. Not worth my time in the slightest.


-DallanC


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I threw $50 at the draws - 6 OIAL, 2 elk, and 2 deer. With the way the expo contract was handled...err..rigged, I won't be going inside.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Nope, not even going to try. 
Those odds are even worse than the Sportsman tags.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Me and my son will show up to validate our entries but not pay admission to the show.

I think I put us in for 4 hunts each. If I remember correctly Elk, Henries and some OIL that we'll never hunt otherwise. I figure you can't win if you don't play and I blow that much cash on stupid stuff all the time so it may as well go towards something potentially epic.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

I will not spend another dime at the Expo until the DWR and the groups address the transparency and accountability problems. I can no longer continue to apply while plugging my nose and looking the other way. Good luck to those who continue to donate in the name of "conservation."

Hawkeye


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I am putting in for all of the elk and deer hunts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I figure you can't win if you don't play and I blow that much cash on stupid stuff all the time so it may as well go towards something potentially epic.[/QUOTE]
EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope, wouldn't spend a dime or a single minute there until things change, just as Hawkeye said. I don't need any kind of tag bad enough to compromise what is best for Utah sportsmen/sportswomen and the critters we love to chase.


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm with hawkeye and stillhunterman, I won't waste my time nor will I give one more cent to that organization. My loss at a chance at a tag, but its worth knowing I'm not supporting it.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Never have and don't plan to start this year.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't much like giving my money to corrupt organizations. To line their pockets and pay for their lavage lifestyle so Nope you will not see me anywhere near there.


How does that song go YOU GOT TO STAND FOR SOMETHING OR YOU WILL FALL FOR ANYTHING.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope. 

1. I hate going downtown. 

2. SFW and the DWR can both go choke on a ****.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Not a chance anymore for me. Go Ahead and just keep feeding the beast. A LE or OIL tag now is not worth lost opportunity in the future for me or my kids


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Just say no to the big lie of selling our hunting and fishing rights to the highest bidder. Haven't been there for a few years now and don't plan on it this year either.

Shame too, because there a ton of great people who show their goods and services there that are honorable people. I just can't weather the boondoggle that the premise of the show has become.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I wound prefer that you must pay to enter the expo to put in for the tags or validate them. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Maybe they will at some point...at which time I will no longer put in for any of the tags.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

stick&string89 said:


> I wound prefer that you must pay to enter the expo to put in for the tags or validate them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


That may increase draw odds(unlikely to have a truly significant effect). However, since the tags are, after all, a public resource that these organizations have the privilege of offering, I don't think that logic stands up.

Public tags should be made available with no requirement for entry to a private event.

The fact that the entire app fee isn't required to be used for conservation is enough of a sham without stipulating additional requirements to further line the pockets of those in charge of the expo.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Nope
Will not support them anymore


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

3arabians said:


> I figure you can't win if you don't play and I blow that much cash on stupid stuff all the time so it may as well go towards something potentially epic.


EXACTLY!!!![/QUOTE] My son in laws father drew an archery elk tag at the show, and shot the #48th biggest elk in Utah and is now in the book. So you never know. Best $10.00 he ever spent.
layball:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just as I don't agree with Obama care, I still have health insurance...

I don't agree with the way the Utah DWR contracted the Expo permits, but,
I still apply for them.......

These expo permits provide an opportunity that exist no were else...:!:...
I'd love to be the only guy in Utah to ever harvest TWO OIAL moose with my bow......


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't want to violate any advertising policies, but if anyone wants to swing by the booth and say hello I will be there Friday and Saturday. 

Aisle2800. If you see the Stag pedestal mount, you are in the right place


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Just as I don't agree with Obama care, I still have health insurance...
> 
> I don't agree with the way the Utah DWR contracted the Expo permits, but,
> I still apply for them.......
> ...


Hate to burst your bubble goof but I heard of a guy who has done it twice with a recurve. Cwmu paying customers


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

hazmat said:


> Hate to burst your bubble goof but I heard of a guy who has done it twice with a recurve. Cwmu paying customers


Well that sucks,
Now, I guess I want the Desert bighorn, Kaiparowits west tag worse........;-)

I Put in for 33 hunts today.........


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Just as I don't agree with Obama care, I still have health insurance...
> 
> I don't agree with the way the Utah DWR contracted the Expo permits, but,
> I still apply for them.......
> ...


Hate to burst your bubble goof but I heard of a guy who has done it twice with a recurve. Cwmu paying customers


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Well that sucks,
> Now, I guess I want the Desert bighorn, Kaiparowits west tag worse........;-)
> 
> I Put in for 33 hunts today.........


I was just Razzin ya goofy good luck in your endeavors


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> Well that sucks,
> Now, I guess I want the Desert bighorn, Kaiparowits west tag worse........;-)


Sorry, but that one's mine.

You can have the moose, though. I decided not to put in for it just so you could have better odds. ;-)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> Just as I don't agree with Obama care, I still have health insurance...
> 
> I don't agree with the way the Utah DWR contracted the Expo permits, but,
> I still apply for them.......
> ...


Your Obamacare analogy got me thinking Goofy. I wonder how long it will be until the SFW gets legislation passed that imposes tax penalties for those who don't attend the expo? -----SS


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Funny stuff SS....what do you want to bet it's in a 2,000 page document that no one has a chance to read before passing it?


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

What is SFW stand on stealing the public lands? Lord knows Peay and his people get enough of our taxdollars.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My brother-in-law had that Kaiparowits bighorn tag a couple of years ago. Someone had turned it back in and he was called.

That is one TOUGH hunt.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

I wasn't planning on going, but then my boys started seeing the advertising and they won't stop asking if we can go! I can't explain it enough to them why I don't want to help support corruption.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Caddis-n-Cutts said:


> I wasn't planning on going, but then my boys started seeing the advertising and they won't stop asking if we can go! I can't explain it enough to them why I don't want to help support corruption.


Meh wait a few weeks the outdoor show at south Towne is way better anyway.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> Your Obamacare analogy got me thinking Goofy. I wonder how long it will be until the SFW gets legislation passed that imposes tax penalties for those who don't attend the expo? -----SS


Yep, I can see it now.

"All In-state hunters are to present validated proof of attendance to the expo at the time of hunt application. Those that fail to do so will have one bonus/preference point deducted from their accounts annually. The point will be deducted from the hunt type with the largest points number in the applicants portfolio"


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I have never attended an expo on Friday evening before, so I don't have any way to compare it to anything, but last night seemed dead. There were still people there, but not nearly as many as I expected for a Friday night. 

I went last year on Saturday and it was a total mad house. I've never seen so many people. But last night seemed pretty light for traffic. I wasn't complaining, just an observation.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I have never attended an expo on Friday evening before, so I don't have any way to compare it to anything, but last night seemed dead. There were still people there, but not nearly as many as I expected for a Friday night.
> 
> I went last year on Saturday and it was a total mad house. I've never seen so many people. But last night seemed pretty light for traffic. I wasn't complaining, just an observation.


Mad house today. First time I've ever been there but it was pretty busy.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

They need a bigger venue. The SPCC is to small for the amount of people. If there was a fire we would have probably all died. 

It's pretty annoying to try to park within a mile of the SPCC.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> I'll go up to walk around. Never put in for the tags. Extra bonus this year is to see my bull that just got finished!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Went and saw my bull. Very happy with how he turned out!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice bull!

I love the Bookcliffs....


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Saw your bull, really nice. Congrats! Get a friend to help you get that thing on the wall. That headgear looks a bit HEAVY.-------SS


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

meh.... I went fishing

That is an awesome bull8)


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well we already know you don't need any help drawing tags bowgy. :shock:


----------



## Cheater (Feb 8, 2012)

Historically I've thrown about $50 into the pot for some hunts that I really wanted.

I haven't gone the last two years because of the sham that is SFW. Kind of a bummer because my kids enjoy it, and I'd like those tags as much as the next guy.

Something has to change.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

When will the results come out saying that I got my elk tag?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Slayer said:


> When will the results come out saying that I got my elk tag?


My validation receipt says Friday the 19th...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> Well we already know you don't need any help drawing tags bowgy. :shock:


:shock: Probably got my last LE elk tag...... by the time my waiting period is up and I have 4 points I will be too old to carry one of those things out of the mountains.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> They need a bigger venue. The SPCC is to small for the amount of people. If there was a fire we would have probably all died.
> 
> It's pretty annoying to try to park within a mile of the SPCC.


THIS^^^^^^^^^

Attendance records set again for 2016.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well he$$s bells, if the expo is doing so dang good, breaking attendance records every year, then it's time to put the 200 tags back in the regular draw pool! If it's doing so good, then they don't need the tags to pull in people anymore, give 'em back. They're NOT mandated, nor is the '200' number...

They still have their welfare conservation tags to pimp out, not like they can't keep the succors on the hook, so to speak!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

A couple quotes from the news release.......

"The doors closed on the 2016 Western Hunting and Conservation Expo (WHCE) yesterday after four days that smashed previous records for attendance and funds raised for wildlife conservation. The 10th anniversary show, sponsored by the Mule Deer Foundation and Sportsmen for Fish and Wildlife, raised more than $6 million for wildlife conservation through auctions and tag drawings"

“We knew this was going to be a special year for the Western Hunting and Conservation Expo, but this show exceeded our expectations,” said Mule Deer Foundation President/CEO, Miles Moretti."


"Throughout the weekend over 40,000 people walked the 330,000 square feet of exhibit space to support vendors and exhibitors, many of which have already committed to return to exhibit at the 2017 Expo"


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

stillhunterman said:


> Well he$$s bells, if the expo is doing so dang good, breaking attendance records every year, then it's time to put the 200 tags back in the regular draw pool! If it's doing so good, then they don't need the tags to pull in people anymore, give 'em back. They're NOT mandated, nor is the '200' number...
> 
> They still have their welfare conservation tags to pimp out, not like they can't keep the succors on the hook, so to speak!


Yes, add them back into the hypothetical non resident pool they took them out of.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Goof, do you think the 'record attendance' is a bit of puffery in the wake of all the controversy? As I was reading that article earlier today, my BS meter was pinging a little bit.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

TS,
I was in and out of the expo a few times this year,
as-usual , there were 'slower' and busy'r times....
But the 'busy'r' times were BUSY! And Saturday was insane!

One thing I do know, Floor space and booths grew by 20% in 2016..
And, if you want a booth for the 2017 expo, you better have it locked up
sooner than later........cause there already filling up.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> TS,
> I was in and out of the expo a few times this year,
> as-usual , there were 'slower' and busy'r times....
> But the 'busy'r' times were BUSY! And Saturday was insane!
> ...


From my understanding from a high ranking utah hunting company
They are trying to turn this thing into more then just hunting vendors. You had booths there selling pillows booths selling flat brimmers. Booths selling magazines alot more non hunting booths that were not hunting related. That is the reasoning for record numbers. I personally don't know because I proudly did not go. I however can't wait for the outdoor show


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Draw results today ? ( A day early )

I hope so!


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

hazmat said:


> From my understanding from a high ranking utah hunting company
> They are trying to turn this thing into more then just hunting vendors. You had booths there selling pillows booths selling flat brimmers. Booths selling magazines alot more non hunting booths that were not hunting related. That is the reasoning for record numbers. I personally don't know because I proudly did not go. I however can't wait for the outdoor show


And the outdoor show is any different? Last time I went to the outdoor show it had plenty of guides, food and non outdoor vendors.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

muddydogs said:


> And the outdoor show is any different? Last time I went to the outdoor show it had plenty of guides, food and non outdoor vendors.


No but the outdoor show isn't putting a front page release trying to brag about record attendance. Sfw is on some koolaid trip thinking all of these record numbers are people there to support them. Dillusional.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

hazmat said:


> No but the outdoor show isn't putting a front page release trying to brag about record attendance. Sfw is on some koolaid trip thinking all of these record numbers are people there to support them. Dillusional.


Especially when the silly Comicon pulls in 2 to 3x the attendance numbers of the western expo convention. The expo attendance just isn't all that big compared to other conventions that run here.

-DallanC


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

The expo went on for 4 days? 

Didn't it use to be only 3 days? Saturday being the last day.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> Draw results today ? ( A day early )
> 
> I hope so!


It would have been nice so I could stop daydreaming and focus on work.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2008)

Maybe they keep doing the draw over and over until the results show enough "friendlies", then the results are posted.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Now Buzzard, ya ain't stirring the pot a little are ya?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm friendly.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

3arabians said:


> It would have been nice so I could stop daydreaming and focus on work.


The fun of it all is in the daydreaming and anticipation...

The looming draw has made it a fun week for me. Tomorrow, reality will strike once again, for better or (probably) for worse. Then I don't have anything to look forward to until Turkey season (and hopefully it will start a few weeks early when my dad draws one of the expo turkey tags :mrgreen.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The Wyoming non-res elk draw will be posted 1 week from today,

That keeps the daydreaming alive for me no matter tomarrows out come...:grin:


----------

